# How can I get my kitten to sleep at night?



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

I adopted a kitten with 6 weeks and he is so cute! I live in an apartmentt and I've never had a cat before. In my room there is a litter box, food, water and a bed that I adapted as it is really the box to transport him, but it is reallyComfyy though. Well, I've had him for about 6 days now and the nights have been not so good as he learned so quick (1st day) how to climb in my bed. There are some days when hestayss quiet and sleeps andotherss when he wakes me up several times wanting to play with me. What I did twice was to put him in the transporter/bed and look him up. He starts to miau miau and I let him go free and he climbs to my bed again. My apartment is small, so I don't have any room that is empty so I don't have a place to let him sleep at night, only the kitchen maybe but I don't know how that would work out, and if it is correct to leave him alone.

ps: he is a male and he is the most beautiful kitten alive! I don't want to torture him, I just want him to learn to respect my sleeping schedule a bit more . Thanks


----------



## Jadeybaby0167 (May 2, 2012)

I have exact same problem read my post mu cat is a nightmare, it is a good idea to ware him out playing with him several times a day my cat wakes me up at 4am every day and last nite he not sleap at all! X


----------



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

Yeah mine does too. But he is a lot younger. I tried to play with him a lot before he sleeps and it did work. he slept, but 30 min later or so he was in my bed again. I don't mind him sleeping in my bed, but he wakes me up several times. I hope someone that had the same problem tells us the solution


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Please don't lock your kitten in his carrier, it is a very unfair thing to do and will frighten him. What is he supposed to do if he needs his litter tray? Being a young kitten he does not yet have as much control over his bladder as an adult cat. Even an adult cat I would only shut in a pet carrier for a necessary journey, e.g. to the vet's, not for any other reason.

At 6 weeks the kitten is very young to have been taken away from his mother, poor little guy, so he is missing the warmth and comfort he got from her, and his playtime with his siblings. 

Most moggy kittens are not homed until 8 weeks at the earliest, and breeders don't let their kittens go until they are 12 or 13 weeks old.

Is there no way of him going back to his mum for a couple more weeks? 
If not, then you have to try and compensate him for the loss of his mum, and his playmates. 

I understand you don't want him disturbing your sleep, in which case the only solution is to put him in a separate room at night. If the kitchen is the only place where you can shut him in, then put him in there. However, you need to set the room up for him, so he has a cosy bed, 2 litter trays, water, some toys and preferably some food for during the night (not dry food). 

You need to get him used to being in the kitchen in the daytime, playing there with you etc, or he will not like suddenly being shut in there at night, if he sees it as an alien place where he never usually goes. 

Before bedtime, get him playing energetically with you, then give him a nice tasty dish of wet food, as he will sleep better on a full tummy. Shut yourself and him in the kitchen together, and dim the light or turn it off. Sit quietly, ignoring him until he settles, either in his bed or on your lap. When you feel he is sleepy, put him in his bed (if he's not already in it), turn out the light, don't speak to him and quietly leave the room, closing the door. Basically you are trying to reassure him it is safe to go to sleep. Just as one would with a baby.


EDIT: when he is a good bit older (say 1 year) he will probably be fine sleeping on your bed with you without disturbing you.


----------



## Jadeybaby0167 (May 2, 2012)

Someone suggest to me that they also sleap better on a fall stomache so maybe feed him also before he goes to bed, my cat gets very hungry through the night i put a bowl of wet food and a bowl of biscuits for him to eat if he dose get hungry otherwise he will keep scratching at the cupboard all night until i get up to feed him, my cat sleeps in my bedroom on the top of his activity centre but sometimes he likes to slleep on my bed and will try to get under the cover and bite my toes rather painful! But i have found he has different areas he likes to sleap, on top of the tv i have a bed for him aswell and he loves resting in boxes, lol x


----------



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

chillminx thank you so much for your response. I really wasn't informed that I couldn't separate a kitten from his mother this early. I though it was allright and my friend who owns the mother too. It was a mistake, but he lives far away from me so it's difficult to bring him back there and then some weeks later get him back. He likes my home and my family as well. I play with him a lot when i'm home. He is just a baby, but I think he is growing fast! I will do that. I'll set the kitchen for him to sleep and as he stayes there somethimes during the day it will not be an alien place for him. I'll show a picture of him. https://feupload.fe.up.pt/get/mdCsoFF5fJ3Hylb


----------



## Jadeybaby0167 (May 2, 2012)

Wow he is beautiful is he a birman or ragdoll? I have a chocolate point birman im guessing by ur photoes yours is a blue/lilac point? Birman and ragdoll very similar x


----------



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

I have no idea XD. I think he is none because his mother is an all black cat and we don't know who the father is, so I guess he has no specific breed, he is just adorable!


----------



## Jadeybaby0167 (May 2, 2012)

Definately a birman or ragdoll coz of the blue eyes and the points if you like send me your email address and i will send you pics of my little one i cant post them from my mobile on this site but i can email x


----------



## Jadeybaby0167 (May 2, 2012)

What did you think of the pictures? Look rather similar apart from yours is blue point and mine chocolate he looks just like mine when he was a kitten


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

marianyepi said:


> I, I just want him to learn to respect my sleeping schedule a bit more . Thanks


good luck with that :thumbsup:

My Cookie is either pushing me to the edge of the bed or purring into my ear, I haven't had a full nights sleep in 6 month. Alternatively it could be my age


----------

